# Where are all the DLP sets?



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is going on with dlp? I had a friend ask me about getting a new tv the other day and we both had Samsung dlp's. He said he looked and couldn't find any dlp sets out there. I started looking and sure enough it is slim pickins out there. I know LCD sets are coming on strong, but why the fall-out? I think DLP sets look great and if you don't mind replacing a bulb every couple thousand hours, there are no big draw-backs.

Anybody got some insight???:dontknow:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

All manufacturers except Mitsubishi have dropped RPTV of all technologies in favor of flat panels. The Mitsubishi DLP sets are easily the most cost effective way to get the largest image. They are quite good and the lamp price is now an outrageous $99 retail. Easily the best bang for the buck.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What Leonard said. I wish I could have talked my wife into the Mitsubishi 73". Unfortunately she couldn't see how lovely that set would have looked in my living room.

I have a friend who just bought the 73" C9 or C10 series. He loves it.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anybody seen one of the "laser" light engine models? I hear they are incredible, but have not seen one myself. Hey ....and no light bulb to ever replace!


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw the first generation model late last year and I wasn't overly impressed but I haven't seen the second generation yet. One can buy plenty of light bulbs for the price difference between a DLP and a laser light.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Tiger direct (and I'm sure others) have the Mitsu DLP TVs. I've looked at them, but remember what it is like having to move a large TV, probably scuffing it up in doorways.

Time to move to a DLP projector.  A TV can't touch 100+" screen.


----------



## alg8er (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't seen a DLP on display in quite a while. Do the new DLP sets still have the fatique/headache problem? I'd hate to buy one and have the wife get a headache everytime she watched it. I'd be buried in the back yard!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

rosco968 said:


> Has anybody seen one of the "laser" light engine models? I hear they are incredible, but have not seen one myself. Hey ....and no light bulb to ever replace!


Nice set, but you can buy a lot of lamps for the several thousand dollars in difference in price. They do look nice, and the new version is out at 75". They have been selling faster than we can get them so I have not had a lot of time to calibrate and test them. My initial impression of the new set is that it is quite good and for its size is a good value. You can't get anything in a PDP or LCD in that size for anywhere close to the price.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

alg8er said:


> I haven't seen a DLP on display in quite a while. Do the new DLP sets still have the fatique/headache problem? I'd hate to buy one and have the wife get a headache everytime she watched it. I'd be buried in the back yard!


In the years that I have been servicing dealers who sell DLP products, I have only run into a handful of people who were bothered by DLP rainbow effects. Later models seem to be less of an issue because of higher color wheel speeds, smaller segments, and higher frame rates. Other fatigue issues are similar to other technologies and are rare cases. 3D will be far more of a problem, but in any case, you should view a set before buying it.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Generic said:


> Tiger direct (and I'm sure others) have the Mitsu DLP TVs. I've looked at them, but remember what it is like having to move a large TV, probably scuffing it up in doorways.
> 
> Time to move to a DLP projector.  A TV can't touch 100+" screen.


I started off with a Sony VW10HT projector, but it was not great for daytime viewing. I would agree that nothing touches a projector, but you must have a dedicated theater as I have walls of windows and it would be too expensive to block all the light.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

rosco968 said:


> What is going on with dlp? I had a friend ask me about getting a new tv the other day and we both had Samsung dlp's. He said he looked and couldn't find any dlp sets out there. I started looking and sure enough it is slim pickins out there. I know LCD sets are coming on strong, but why the fall-out? I think DLP sets look great and if you don't mind replacing a bulb every couple thousand hours, there are no big draw-backs.
> 
> Anybody got some insight???:dontknow:


I think they are starting to pile up next to the 8 track players, Casette players, Record Players and DVD players
But you are right.. my buddy has a 60 inch one... looks fantanstic


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Today only at CompUSA/Tiger Direct, 73" Mitsubishi WD73C9 DLP for $1299 shipped! Wow! :yikes:


----------



## gojack (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been looking at these DPL's as well, 
You may want to Google "Mitsubishi DLP class action lawsuit"
before you buy...

Chronic repair horror stories abound, from my reading it looks like about 1 in 4 requires repairs (27%)
averages for top brand LCD's and Plasma's runs 3-6% by comparison

Best of luck


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Mitsubishi DLP sets made in the first generation, the V26 chassis, had extensive problems with dozens, perhaps hundreds of bad capacitors in the electical chassis (which has similar electronics to any other technology set). The light engines, ballasts, and lamps were very reliable in these problem units, even while other vendors had extensive problems with those areas. Later sets, IME, which includes servicing nearly all of the products for two dealers that have sold them, have been quite reliable overal.

In the case of the capacitor issues, Mitsubishi has accomodated nearly all of our clients with the problem, by extending warranties or offering replacement sets. In the case of a few common problems with later sets, they also extended the warranty to cover those. All of these actions came prior to any class action lawsuits, and are consistent with Mitsubishi's consumer response over the last several decades.

No set, no technology, and no company will have a perfect record for reliability. Mitsubishi has consistently had high quality products and been very willing to accommodate customers with catastrophic problems, even on sets that were over 5 years old. I know of no other manufacturer that has been so consistent in trying to maintain a relationship with its customers when they have had problems in design or manufacturing.


----------

